# Bulk Items



## IcePick (Feb 14, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone can give me a quick list of supplies that you order in bulk and where you order those items from. Also, how much money do you save?

Example: 2 boxes/8 gallons bar chain oil should last approx. 3 months??? What about 15w40 motor oil, rakes, chain, 50:1 mix, wedges,spark plugs, air filters,gloves,wd40, etc...

I'd like to start doing this and keep tabs on it. If anything, I'll know what we need, when we need it, and how much money we're going to be spending on it.

I feel like our company wastes money on buying one thing at a time randomly and it is very disorganized.

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Feb 14, 2010)

IcePick said:


> I was wondering if anyone can give me a quick list of supplies that you order in bulk and where you order those items from. Also, how much money do you save?
> 
> Example: 2 boxes/8 gallons bar chain oil should last approx. 3 months??? What about 15w40 motor oil, rakes, chain, 50:1 mix, wedges,spark plugs, air filters,gloves,wd40, etc...
> 
> ...



All i know is i can set you up a acct on 10 % discount if you plan on ordering bulk items


----------



## loadthestove (Feb 14, 2010)

Just work you out a good system to track these items.Supplies have a way of "Disappearing" if not closely tracked..


----------



## vandiesel99 (Feb 16, 2010)

The more gloves you buy, exponentially the more get used.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 16, 2010)

We have always used Stihl Ultra at 3.49 a bottle for 6oz. We're going to switch to the Bailey's Woodland Pro synthetic by the case I think when it's on sale it works out to 1.20 a bottle. Winter gloves we buy a dozen at a time .60 cents a pop for a heavy wool cotton blend string knit. Chains we have found a source a little cheaper than Bailey's but can't mention the name as they are a non-sponsor, have to buy 20 loops at a time. File's. we buy two dozen at a time, instead of paying 5 bucks for three at the local dealer.
Bar oil we buy locally at the local farm store, 5.00 a gal made by spectrum in Tennessee, extremely good tackifier's, really clings to the bar.


----------



## IcePick (Feb 16, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> We have always used Stihl Ultra at 3.49 a bottle for 6oz. We're going to switch to the Bailey's Woodland Pro synthetic by the case I think when it's on sale it works out to 1.20 a bottle. Winter gloves we buy a dozen at a time .60 cents a pop for a heavy wool cotton blend string knit. Chains we have found a source a little cheaper than Bailey's but can't mention the name as they are a non-sponsor, have to buy 20 loops at a time. File's. we buy two dozen at a time, instead of paying 5 bucks for three at the local dealer.
> Bar oil we buy locally at the local farm store, 5.00 a gal made by spectrum in Tennessee, extremely good tackifier's, really clings to the bar.




Thanks man, rep to you. Have you always done this, or did you start doing this after a while of business operation? 

What about the bar oil in Bailey's? Anyone use it?


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for asking this. I hope you get some more replies b/c having a decent stock of supplies sure beats making trips into town constantly. Plus there's money to be saved (in the long run).

Rep to you good sir.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 20, 2010)

vandiesel99 said:


> The more gloves you buy, exponentially the more get used.



That is so true. I bought several cases, and kept inventory by looking at the boxes.. I changed crews, etc. One day we were out of gloves. All the boxes were empty. Stolen, pawned, and I was, am out.

TRUE TRUE TRUE


----------



## BigHungryDewees (Feb 21, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> That is so true. I bought several cases, and kept inventory by looking at the boxes.. I changed crews, etc. One day we were out of gloves. All the boxes were empty. Stolen, pawned, and I was, am out.
> 
> TRUE TRUE TRUE



Where did you supply your gloves from. Our construction company uses the crap out of em and I go thru a pair a week cutting firewood during winter.
Thanks.


----------



## IcePick (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks BHD. I figure next weekend I'll be able to start ordering after one more week of research. 

I'm a big fan of Wells Lamont grey leather cowhide gloves. For the longest time I was buying a three pack of those for myself at fleet farm at about six bucks a pack. Those certain kind would seem to last forever. However different colors of the wells lamont do not. That is probably because they're made in China and the quality from one pair to the next is different.

I'll report back if I figure out a good system.


----------



## logloper (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello I order a lot of stuff from Baileys. Chain we buy from Baileys by the roll,then make our own as needed.Wedges,sawmix,files,saw parts,chaps,all from Baileys. Their bar oil is a good price,till you add in the shipping. We had been buying bar oil at the local Wal-Mart,and then Baileys offered free shipping. We ordered 15 cases and are pleased with the quality,and the price.


----------

